# Lüfter 140mm und 120mm Kaufempfehlungen



## GEChun (6. Februar 2016)

*Lüfter 140mm und 120mm Kaufempfehlungen*

Einer meiner aktuellen 120mm Radiatoren meiner Corsair H80i GT klackert... :-O

Ich suche Ersatz, da ich auch mehrere Rechner zur Betreuung habe und doch feststellen konnte das sich die H80i GT bewährt wird nun auch noch die G110I GT gekauft.
Nur ich will diese billigen Corsair Standard Radiatoren nicht verwenden! ...

Da bei mir die Silent Wings 2 schon das Gehäuse übernehmen will ich gerne die Geräuschkulisse des CPU Kühlers auch gerne anpassen.
Woran erkenne ich ob es ein guter CPU Lüfter oder ein Gehäuse Lüfter ist?
Weil hierzu gibt es oft sehr zwei spaltige Meinungen...
Wenn ihr auch etwas exklusivere hochwertigere kennt, gerne!

Was nimmt man da am besten? Suche sehr gute Kühlleistung bei minimaler Lautstärke!


----------



## Narbennarr (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lüfter 140mm und 120mm Kaufempfehlungen*

Eigentlich gibt es keine wirklichen Gehäuse- und Kühlerlüfter. Seit geraumer Zeit werden von den Herstellern gerne Begriffe wie High Pressure etc verwendet um zu verdeutlichen das ihre Lüfter besonders für Kühler/Radiatoren geeignet sind, denn dafür benötigt es Druck, da die Luft durch enge Widerstände befördert werden muss.
Im Gegensatz dazu, ist das bei dem Einsatz als Gehäuselüfter nicht wichtig, hier zählt vor allem der Luftumsatz, also die Menge die gefördert wird.

Natürlich hängen die beiden Faktoren auch etwas zusammen, durch spezielle Flügelformen versuchen die Hersteller eben zu optimieren. Oft erkennst du Druckoptimierte Lüfter an besonders breiten Flügeln. Am Ende kannst du aber nur die Datenblätter vergleichen (mit vorsicht zu genießen) und dich mit Tests informieren.

Bei dem Einsatz auf einem Radiator ist neben dem Druck vor allem wichtig, dass die Lüfter dicht sind. Also keinen runden, löchrigen Rahmen haben. Die Silent Wings 2 (welche wirklich perfekte Gehäuselüfter sind), verlieren auf einem Radiator deswegen messbar Leistung.

Für Radiatoren würde ich Noctua F12 oder die A14 nehmen, da diese einen sehr hohen Drehzahlbereich haben und vom Lager her wirklich mit das Beste sind (wie die SW2).


----------



## GEChun (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lüfter 140mm und 120mm Kaufempfehlungen*

Also gibt es da jetzt wirklich keine Unterschiede ...? 
Dachte jetzt irgend einer schreibt, der genau der Lüfter ist es! 
Ich werde mir mal die Lüfter anschauen, danke schon mal!

Es sollte dann für CPU Kühler schon ein NF-A14 PWM bzw. kein ULN sein oder?
Des weiteren hat die Industrial Reihe nicht sogar noch eine höhere Drehzahl? 
Ich mein höhere Drehzahl = höhere Lautstärke aber Wenn die Drehzahl nicht benötigt wird, sind diese doch dann auch leiser oder?


----------



## Narbennarr (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lüfter 140mm und 120mm Kaufempfehlungen*

Wie gesagt, ein Lüfter für einen Kühlkörper sollte vor allem einen ausreichenden Druck aufbauen können.

Silent Wings 2 sind sozusagen klassische Gehäuselüfter (recht wenig Druck, aber ordentliches Volumen) - das hindert be quiet aber auf der anderen Seite nicht sie auf den hauseigenen Kühlkörpern zu verbauen, was auch funktioniert.
Die Grenzen sind fließend.

Bei dem A14 würde ich nicht ULN wählen. Selbst wenn du die 1500rpm nicht benötigst ist der A14 extrem flexibel. Sein Drehzahlbereich reicht von 300 bis 1500rpm und ist eigentlich für jeden etwas. Für mich der beste Radiatorlüfter
Die industriels sind durch leichte PWm Geräusche etwas lauter als die klassichen Noctuas.


----------



## GEChun (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lüfter 140mm und 120mm Kaufempfehlungen*

Wie sollte man die Lüfter eigendlich anbringen? 2 unter der Wakü die die Luft raus drücken?

Oder 2 über der Wakü die die Luft raus ziehen..? 

Und warum hat die kleine mit 2 x 120 einen für beide Seiten.. Macht das bei den langen nicht auch sinn?
Sind viele Lüfter die langsam drehen nicht leiser wie 2 die womöglich schneller werden müssen?


----------



## Narbennarr (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lüfter 140mm und 120mm Kaufempfehlungen*

Ob Push oder Pull ist nicht wirklich relevant.
Push ist etwas effektiver und ein wenig leiser, da so ziemlich jeder Lüfter leichte Verwirbelungen beim Ansaugen durch ein Hinderniss verursacht.

Mit einer Kombination aus Push/Pull kann man geringere Temperaturen bei weniger Lautstärke erreichen, kommt drauf an wie Dick der Radiator ist und/oder wie dicht seine Lamellen stehen


----------



## iTryX (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lüfter 140mm und 120mm Kaufempfehlungen*

Taugt die 140mm Variante der Noctua Redux Serie was? ^^


----------



## DerKabelbinder (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lüfter 140mm und 120mm Kaufempfehlungen*

Prinzipiell ja, sind nur etwas überteuert.


----------



## iTryX (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lüfter 140mm und 120mm Kaufempfehlungen*

Welche kannst du mir bis ~10€ empfehlen? ^^


----------



## DerKabelbinder (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lüfter 140mm und 120mm Kaufempfehlungen*

Bis 10?
Schwierig... da würde ich am ehesten die Pure Wings 2 nehmen.


----------



## iTryX (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lüfter 140mm und 120mm Kaufempfehlungen*

Für ne H110i GTX?

Dachte die sollte man nicht nehmen für Radiatoren ^^


----------



## DerKabelbinder (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lüfter 140mm und 120mm Kaufempfehlungen*

Joa, ist nicht ganz optimal. Aber was ist bei geringem Budget schon optimal? 

*Edit:*
Für nen Radiator vielleicht besser ein paar T.B. Silence oder Nanoxia NDS. Die haben dann immerhin einen geschlossenen Rahmen.


----------



## iTryX (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lüfter 140mm und 120mm Kaufempfehlungen*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Joa, ist nicht ganz optimal. Aber was ist bei geringem Budget schon optimal?
> 
> *Edit:*
> Für nen Radiator vielleicht besser ein paar T.B. Silence oder Nanoxia NDS. Die haben dann immerhin einen geschlossenen Rahmen.



Danke erstmal.

+-2/3€ machen jetzt auch nichts aus


----------



## DerKabelbinder (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lüfter 140mm und 120mm Kaufempfehlungen*

Wenn du sie manuell noch ein wenig entkoppelst, dann gingen natürlich auch noch die:
Noctua NF-P14s redux-1500 PWM 140mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Das sind die günstigsten Redux, sind für den Preis eig. in Ordnung. Haben sogar Noctuas "SCD"-Technologie ("Smooth Commutation Drive"), welche für den laufruhigen PWM-Betrieb sorgen soll. Kommt auch bei den teureren Modellen zum Einsatz und funktioniert da eigentlich sehr gut.


----------



## iTryX (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lüfter 140mm und 120mm Kaufempfehlungen*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Wenn du sie manuell noch ein wenig entkoppelst, dann gingen natürlich auch noch die:
> Noctua NF-P14s redux-1500 PWM 140mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Das sind die günstigsten Redux, sind für den Preis eig. in Ordnung.



Wie kann ich sie den entkoppeln?
Mit Gummi oder wie? ^^


Andere Frage:

Ich habe ein Phanteks Enthoo Luxe in Weiß.
Dort sind standartmäßig schon Lüfter dabei. (Phanteks ph-f140SP)
Kann ich die auf den Radiator montieren?

Das Case kommt erst, also kann ich noch nichts dazu sagen


----------



## DerKabelbinder (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lüfter 140mm und 120mm Kaufempfehlungen*



iTryX schrieb:


> Wie kann ich sie den entkoppeln?
> Mit Gummi oder wie? ^^


Zum Beispiel 
Moosgummi, Schaumstoff, Entkopplungsrahmen,... da gibt es viele Möglichkeiten.



iTryX schrieb:


> Andere Frage:
> 
> Ich habe ein Phanteks Enthoo Luxe in Weiß.
> Dort sind standartmäßig schon Lüfter dabei. (Phanteks ph-f140SP)
> Kann ich die auf den Radiator montieren?


Sicher kannst du das. Ob die rattern oder nicht ist bei Phanteks allerdings ein Glücksspiel.


----------



## iTryX (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lüfter 140mm und 120mm Kaufempfehlungen*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel
> 
> Sicher kannst du das. Ob die rattern oder nicht ist bei Phanteks allerdings ein Glücksspiel.



Achso ok xD

Dann werde ich mein Budget doch erhöhen müssen, um etwas gutes zu bekommen..
Mehr als 15€ gebe ich garantiert nicht aus für Lüfter..


----------



## DerKabelbinder (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lüfter 140mm und 120mm Kaufempfehlungen*

Gibt leider nicht besonders viele Alternativen, die komplett abdichten.
Ich würde einfach mal die Redux PWM ausprobieren und dann manuell entkoppeln.
Habe zum Beispiel auch sehr gute Erfahrung mit solch einem Dichtband machen können:
EPDM Zellkautschuk 10mmx3mm einseitig selbstklebend schwarz 10m Rolle: Amazon.de: Baumarkt
Da hast du direkt 10m, die man immer mal wieder für solche Basteleien gebrauchen kann. Dichtet vollständig ab und entkoppelt zugleich, ist eigentlich optimal 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 (2cm Dichtband, auf etwa 1cm zurechtgeschnitten - drunter ist auch noch etwas schwarze Pappe vom ersten Versuch, die ich einfach draufgelassen habe ^^
rechts im Bild übrigens der 7mm Gummi-Adapter von Phobya, welcher z.B. keine Höhenunterschiede ausgleicht)

Gibts natürlich auch noch in vollkommen überteuert von Phobya: Phobya Radiatordichtband (200cm) | Entkopplung & DÃ¤mpfung | Radiatoren | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany

Der Vollständigkeit halber muss ich allerdings erwähnen, dass der Kleber bei Ersterem ziemlich bestialisch ist.
Wenn der erst mal ne Zeit gehalten hat, bekommt  man den nur mit Lösungsmittel wieder richtig runter.
Keine Ahnung, wie sich in der Hinsicht das Zeug von Phobya schlägt.


----------



## iTryX (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lüfter 140mm und 120mm Kaufempfehlungen*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Gibt leider nicht besonders viele Alternativen, die komplett abdichten.
> Ich würde einfach mal die Redux PWM ausprobieren und dann manuell entkoppeln.
> Habe zum Beispiel auch sehr gute Erfahrung mit solch einem Dichtband machen können:
> EPDM Zellkautschuk 10mmx3mm einseitig selbstklebend schwarz 10m Rolle: Amazon.de: Baumarkt
> ...



Sehr gut ,danke!

Was hast du denn da für einen Lüfter?


----------



## hanrot (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lüfter 140mm und 120mm Kaufempfehlungen*

Das mit dem Zellkautschuk-Band ist echt eine gute und vor allem günstige Idee! Ich habe sonst noch ganz gute Erfahrungen mit Hockey-Schlägertape bzw. Sport-Griffband. Das ist allerdings meist ziemlich überteuert. Zur Entkopplung nahezu Optimal sind übrigens aufgeschnittene Fahrradschläuche  Edit: Also im low(est) Budget Bereich. Moosgummi ist super


----------



## iTryX (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lüfter 140mm und 120mm Kaufempfehlungen*



hanrot schrieb:


> Das mit dem Zellkautschuk-Band ist echt eine gute und vor allem günstige Idee! Ich habe sonst noch ganz gute Erfahrungen mit Hockey-Schlägertape bzw. Sport-Griffband. Das ist allerdings meist ziemlich überteuert. Zur Entkopplung nahezu Optimal sind übrigens aufgeschnittene Fahrradschläuche  Edit: Also im low(est) Budget Bereich. Moosgummi ist super



Von denen hätte ich genug rum liegen


----------



## GEChun (4. März 2016)

*AW: Lüfter 140mm und 120mm Kaufempfehlungen*

Ich werde nun die Noctua A14 industrial nehmen! Verspreche mir von denen eine gute Leistung bei geringer Lautstärke und noch sehr viel Potential nach oben!
Aber zusätzliche Abdichtungen werde ich auch vornehmen!


----------



## DerKabelbinder (4. März 2016)

*AW: Lüfter 140mm und 120mm Kaufempfehlungen*

Warum die industrial?
Die sind für den normalen Einsatz auch nicht besser, als die regulären NF-A14. Das Lager ist sogar lauter. Und das "Potenzial nach oben" könnte dich dein Hörvermögen kosten


----------



## M1gx (4. März 2016)

*AW: Lüfter 140mm und 120mm Kaufempfehlungen*

Du könntest dir diese hier noch anschauen:

NB-BlackSilent Pro 120mm
NB-BlackSilent Pro 140mm


----------



## Narbennarr (4. März 2016)

*AW: Lüfter 140mm und 120mm Kaufempfehlungen*

Wenn es aus Geld ankommt würde ich die Noctua Redux nehmen. Sicherlich das Beste Lager in der Preisklasse, sie sind einfach und dicht.
Die Vibration der Teile ist äußerst gering, sodas eine Entkopllung bei mir auf dem Radiator nicht nötig war. 

Noctua wird demnächst auch einen Silikonrahmen herausbringen, womit man die bei Bedarf nochmal aufwerten kann


----------



## DerKabelbinder (4. März 2016)

*AW: Lüfter 140mm und 120mm Kaufempfehlungen*

Hieß es nicht, die Redux hätten lediglich Kunststofflagerschalen? 
Das ist eigentlich eher bei den günstigeren Hybriden bei um die 10 Euro und drunter der Fall.
Wenn ich mich nicht irre, dann sind es soger Rifle-Lager.


----------



## Narbennarr (4. März 2016)

*AW: Lüfter 140mm und 120mm Kaufempfehlungen*

Die redux haben das SSO der ersten Generation und ist vielen günstigen Alternativen imo vorraus (stichwort Noiseblocker). Teilweise auch den teuren Lüftern wie Phanteks, Corsair und. Es ist zwar nicht so "high-end" wie das SSO2, aber Noctua hat da schon ordentlich was dran gemacht.
Hatte mein System kurzeitig mit 3x 14er und und 4x 12er redux ausgestattet (PWM Variante) und die waren absolut nicht zu hören, nicht mal mit Ohr am Lüfter. (außer einer der kostenlos umgetauscht wurde)


----------



## DerKabelbinder (4. März 2016)

*AW: Lüfter 140mm und 120mm Kaufempfehlungen*

Naja, fairerweise muss man natürlich anmerken, dass sie immerhin auf die Magnetisierung setzen. Das bietet nicht jeder.
Die Frage wäre allerdings, wie es da wirklich mit der langfristigen Haltbarkeit aussieht. Ein womöglich gesintertes Kunststofflager mit externem Ölkreislauf ist m.E. jedenfalls kein Indiz für einen minimalen Abrieb. Für die teilweise rund knapp 15 Euro fällt es mir da wirklich schwer, eine Empfehlung auszusprechen. Zumal man ja auch keinerlei Zubehör bekommt.


----------



## M1gx (4. März 2016)

*AW: Lüfter 140mm und 120mm Kaufempfehlungen*

Nun ja, ich glaube SSO/SSO2 von Noctua und die Nano SLI1/2 Lager von Noiseblocker geben sich nicht viel.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (4. März 2016)

*AW: Lüfter 140mm und 120mm Kaufempfehlungen*

Wenn man von der BlackSilentSerie ausgeht, dann lässt sich schon ein deutlicher Unterschied ausmachen.
Bei den neueren eLoop relativiert es sich schon eher, die kann man dann schon als ebenbürtig bezeichnen.


----------



## Narbennarr (4. März 2016)

*AW: Lüfter 140mm und 120mm Kaufempfehlungen*



M1gx schrieb:


> Nun ja, ich glaube SSO/SSO2 von Noctua und die Nano SLI1/2 Lager von Noiseblocker geben sich nicht viel.



NanoSLI ist leider nichts konkretes. Während die Lager der (neuen) eLoops wirklich einwandfrei sind. Finde ich die Multiframes und BlacksilentPro echt...mieserabel!
Blacknoise lässt sich ja nicht dazu herab zu sagen, was in den Lüftern jeweils drin steckt

@DerKabelbinder

Aber auch die redux haben 6 Jahre garantie, also wenn da mal einer hops gehen sollte, hat m schnell n neuen. Und auf nem Radi braucht nun nicht wirklich Zubehör


----------



## GEChun (4. März 2016)

*AW: Lüfter 140mm und 120mm Kaufempfehlungen*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Warum die industrial?
> Die sind für den normalen Einsatz auch nicht besser, als die regulären NF-A14. Das Lager ist sogar lauter. Und das "Potenzial nach oben" könnte dich dein Hörvermögen kosten



Wenn man die technischen Daten vergleicht, dann klar die Normalen NR-A14 oder Redux sind Leister aber der Volumenstrom und die maximale Drehzahl liegen verhältnismäßig auch niedriger.
Dazu verwenden beide exakt das gleiche SS02 Lager!

Ich denke da der Volumenstom bei gleicher Drehzahl höher ist, kann man den Lüfter sehr weit herunterregeln und hat somit auch keine auffällige Lautstärke!

Noctua wirbt damit ja auch:
"Dank der hervorragenden aerodynamischen Effizienz des NF-A14 Designs sowie eines neuartigen dreiphasigen Motors bietet die industrialPPC Versionen mit ihrer höheren Drehzahl echte Hochleistungskühlung, verfügt dabei jedoch gegenüber vergleichbar schnell drehenden Lüftern über eine moderate Geräuschentwicklung und Leistungsaufnahme."


----------



## DerKabelbinder (4. März 2016)

*AW: Lüfter 140mm und 120mm Kaufempfehlungen*

Die industrialPPC zeichnen sich z.Z. lediglich durch eine unverhältnismäßig hohe Übermotorisierung aus. Die 2000 oder gar 3000 U/min würde ich keinem Menschen mit mindestens durchschnittlichem Hörvermögen empfehlen.
Vom Design her sind sie prinzipiell auch identisch zu den regulären A14. Zwar haben sie einen dreiphasigen Motor, das rentiert sich zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt allerdings noch nicht. Gerade bei den PWM-Modellen ist das deutlich wahrnehmbar, denn sie laufen wesentlich unruhiger als ihre braunen Pendants. Bei Voltage hast du hingegen wieder den Nachteil, dass du sie nicht weit genug drosseln kannst. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, dann läuft der iPCC A14 mit Minimum 750-800 U/min. Für einen einigermaßen ruhigen PC, insbesondere im Idle, ist das deutlich zu viel. Spätestens dann, wenn man noch die Verwirbelungen der Luft hinzunimmt...
Auch der 12V-Startboost ist alles andere als angenehm. Jedes mal, wenn du deinen Rechner starten wirst, heulen dann die vollen 2000 oder 3000 U/min auf (sofern du keine Aquaero besitzt)!

Was ich damit sagen möchte:
Von einem realistischen Standpunkt aus betrachtet lohnen sich die industrial PPC einfach nicht. Jedenfalls nicht für den "normalen" (sprich nicht-indsutriellen) Gebrauch.
Für besonders niedrige Drehzahlen sind sie auch nicht konzipiert. Unabhängig dem, was sie einem durchs Marketing da andrehen möchten.
Und wenn man dann noch bedenkt, dass das Design grundsätzlich identsich zu den braunen A14 ist und der dreiphasige Motor noch zu akustischen Begleiterscheinungen führt, dann erübrigt sich auch die Frage nach der höheren Effizienz.

Wenn es schon ein hochpreisiger Noctua sein soll, dann würde ich unbedingt den NF-A14 PWM nehmen. Der dürfte mit max. 1500 U/min auch mehr als ausreichend Leistung bieten.



GEChun schrieb:


> Wenn man die technischen Daten vergleicht


Genau da liegt der Hund begraben


----------



## GEChun (4. März 2016)

*AW: Lüfter 140mm und 120mm Kaufempfehlungen*

Und was hälst du von den A14-FLX?
Die haben nach den Industrial mit den höchsten Volumenstrom bei Noctua.

Die Redux haben zwar ähnliche Werte empfinde ich bei Youtube aber als lauter!


----------



## DerKabelbinder (4. März 2016)

*AW: Lüfter 140mm und 120mm Kaufempfehlungen*

Die Herangehensweise, lediglich auf die Herstellerangaben zu achten, ist nicht besonders zielführend.
Du musst beachten, dass diese erstens Marketingzwecken dienen und zweitens herstellerübergreifend auch keinerlei Norm unterliegen.

Die A14 FLX finde ich nicht besonders gut, da sie erst bei ca. 6V (~600 U/min) anlaufen.
Wenn man schon derart viel für einen Noctua investiert, dann würde ich gleich den A14 PWM nehmen. Der läuft (trotz PWM) nämlich flüsterleise und ist sehr flexibel regelbar.

Wenn du das Beste fürs Geld bekommen willst, dann würde ich hingegen die Venturi HF-14 nehmen.
Der konnte sich in meinen vorläufigen Tetsts sogar mit dem eLoop B14-2 messen und hängt auch den A14 ohne große Mühen ab, was das reine Fördervolumen betrifft.


----------



## GEChun (4. März 2016)

*AW: Lüfter 140mm und 120mm Kaufempfehlungen*

Nur noch kurz, alle sind auch für den Einsatz auf der H110i GTX gedacht oder?
Nicht das der Venturi HF-14 oder B14-2 besser für Gehäuse Belüftung ist.


----------



## Narbennarr (4. März 2016)

*AW: Lüfter 140mm und 120mm Kaufempfehlungen*

@GEChun 

Die Noctua A-Lüfter sind alles die gleichen, egal ob A, FLX etc.

Die Modelle unterscheiden sich quasi nur in ihrer maximalen Geschwindikeit, oder ihrem Reglung (PWM oder Spannung). Mit dem A14 PWM hast du qausi alle Modelle vereint, weil wenn du den auf 1050 rpm drosselst, hast du sozusagen den FLX. Die Lüfterblätter sind bei allen dieselben und erreichen deshalb bei X rpm den gleiche Leistung.
Die Industrials sind ein A14 mit deutlich erhöhter Drehzahl und einem anderen Antrieb, welcher nicht die Laufruhe aufweißt.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (4. März 2016)

*AW: Lüfter 140mm und 120mm Kaufempfehlungen*

Für Raditaoren würde ich die Noctua oder eLoop nehmen.
Die HF-14 natürlich besser für die Gehäusebelüftung.


----------



## atok030 (15. März 2016)

*AW: Lüfter 140mm und 120mm Kaufempfehlungen*

Ich verwende die Silent Wings 2 und bin von der Lautstärke und den Temperaturen sehr zufrieden. Die Standartlüfter fand ich sehr laut, keine Ahnung warum Leute in den Bewertungen geschrieben haben das die Standards leise sind.


----------



## GEChun (15. März 2016)

*AW: Lüfter 140mm und 120mm Kaufempfehlungen*

Jetzt noch ein mal ne andere Frage dazu:

Wasserkühlungen und Kompaktwasserkühlungen sind ja beides das selbe, Kompakt spart nur etwas an den Teilen wie z.B. Pumpe.
Bei normalen Wasserkühlungen sind ja nur effektiver wegen der Fläche bzw der höheren Anzahl an Radiatoren, um eine möglichst effektive leise Kühlung zu bekommen.
So kommen ja auch Sandwich Konstruktionen zum Einsatz (Lüfter > Kühlung > Lüfter)

Ich habe mir jetzt 2x 140mm BF14-PS gekauft und bin auch sehr zufrieden damit. Die Kühlen meine Corsair H110i GT. 
Ich hätte aber noch mehr als genügend Platz das ganze zu verdoppeln und das ganze als Art Sandwich einzubauen.

So wie hier auf dem Bild gezeigt:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...it-wasserkuehlung-zu-warm-push-pull-image.png

Nur halt mit der Doppelten Fläche und jeweils 2 vor und 2 hinteren 140mm BF14-PS Lüftern!

Was ich mir davon erhoffe ist einfach nur eine noch maximierter Kühlung bei weiterhin langsamer Drehzahl der Kühler. 
Das das womöglich nicht so viel bringt ist mir klar, die Fläche ist ja nicht größer geworden.
Aber es gibt ja auch normale Wakü Systeme die so Kühlen! 

Sinn oder Unsinn?


----------



## frozenvein (15. März 2016)

*AW: Lüfter 140mm und 120mm Kaufempfehlungen*

Das macht da eigentlich keinen sinn, auch wenn die Radiatoren von AiO-Waküs solche Erweiterungen anbieten wirst du da nur minimal bessere Temperaturen erreichen bei gleichem Soundlvl oder weniger Lautstärke und selbe Temperatur.
Das ganze bewegt sich aber in einem kaum spübaren Rahmen, weswegen das reine Geldverbrennung währe.
Hier limitiert ganz klar die Kühlfläche.
Wenn man es leise UND kühl will, kommt man um eine erweiterbare Wasserkühlung mit viel Kühlfläche nicht herum.


----------



## hanrot (16. März 2016)

*AW: Lüfter 140mm und 120mm Kaufempfehlungen*

Naja also falls du noch weitere Lüfter herumliegen hast kann man da natürlich drüber nachdenken. Das eigentlich Interessante ist aber bei einer KoWaKü, dass du nur meist nur die CPU kühlst. In einem System mit mehreren aktiv gekühlten Komponenten kann auch eine geringe Verbesserung der Temperatur sinnvoll sein. Wenn du aber nur (wie bei dir) deine CPU kühlen willst ist es zumindest fragwürdig ob du überhaupt genügend Hitze entwickeln kannst bzw. ob der Sprung von 60 auf 61 Grad dir 25 Euro wert sein sollte. Selbst bei 1.5 Volt kann eine normale 240er WaKü noch ansatzweise mithalten, darüber ist aber eh alles außer Stickstoff sinnfrei.


----------



## GEChun (16. März 2016)

*AW: Lüfter 140mm und 120mm Kaufempfehlungen*

Ich geb auch 10€ für Wärmeleitpaste aus, also im Prinzip ist mir das Geld für die Lüfter wirklich egal! xD
Geht mir mehr um das Basteln und Austesten! 
Will nur gerne andere Meinungen vor dem Ausprobieren berücksichtigen!


----------



## Narbennarr (16. März 2016)

*AW: Lüfter 140mm und 120mm Kaufempfehlungen*



GEChun schrieb:


> Jetzt noch ein mal ne andere Frage dazu:
> 
> Wasserkühlungen und Kompaktwasserkühlungen sind ja beides das selbe, Kompakt spart nur etwas an den Teilen wie z.B. Pumpe.
> Bei normalen Wasserkühlungen sind ja nur effektiver wegen der Fläche bzw der höheren Anzahl an Radiatoren, um eine möglichst effektive leise Kühlung zu bekommen.
> ...



Unsinn!
Die sogenannten Push/Pull Konfiguratioen macht nur in der Kombination aus sehr dicken und dichten Radiatoren mit langsamen Lüftern sinn.

Der Radiator der Corsair hat gerade mal 27mm! Zur Orientierung: Die dünnsten Radiatoren einer "richtigen" haben im Normalfall 30mm. Push/Pull empiehlt man bei 60mm bzw bei Monsta Radiatoren mit über 80mm


----------



## GEChun (17. März 2016)

*AW: Lüfter 140mm und 120mm Kaufempfehlungen*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Unsinn!
> Die sogenannten Push/Pull Konfiguratioen macht nur in der Kombination aus sehr dicken und dichten Radiatoren mit langsamen Lüftern sinn.
> 
> Der Radiator der Corsair hat gerade mal 27mm! Zur Orientierung: Die dünnsten Radiatoren einer "richtigen" haben im Normalfall 30mm. Push/Pull empiehlt man bei 60mm bzw bei Monsta Radiatoren mit über 80mm



Ok, danke für die Info. Werde es jedoch ausprobieren.
Falls es Euch interessiert poste ich die Ergebnisse gerne hier in den Threat!

Wenn es keinen merklichen Unterschied gibt. Kommen die 2 weiteren Eloop einfach in meinen 2ten Rechner! 

Hat eigentlich jemand von Euch Erfahrungen, wie sich das bei Aktiven CPU Kühlern verhält?

Könnte ich z.B. durch Lüfter Tausch bei dem BQ Dark Rock Pro 3 noch die Kühl-Performance verbessern?
Hat das auch schon mal jemand getestet?
Wenn ja gibt es da Empfehlungen bei den Lüftern, oder verhält es sich exakt identisch zu den Wakü´s?


----------



## GEChun (22. März 2016)

*AW: Lüfter 140mm und 120mm Kaufempfehlungen*

Hab hier mal ein paar Messungen durchgeführt!
Interessant aber ja es kommt wahrscheinlich ein mehr nutzen durch einen dritten oder vierten Lüfter aber der steht nicht im Verhältnis der Kosten...

Habe die Corsair 80i GT gegen die H110i GT antreten lassen, danach die Standard Lüfter ausgebaut erst nur einen Eloop getestet und danach 2 Eloop.
Was die Lautstärke angeht, die Empfehlung war Gold wert!! 


Die Ergebnisse sprechen für sich!
Interessant ist aber das ein einziger Lüfter mit der Corsair H110i GT ein besseres Ergebnis abliefert als die Vergleichbare Corsair H80i GTX!
Ein Test mit 3 Lüftern kommt noch.

Alle Ergebnisse wurden mit der selben Hardware gemacht und der 5930k ist auf 4 Ghz übertaktet!


----------

